
Automatically Tuning Text Classifiers - idewanck
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/133089144983/sigopt-for-ml-automatically-tuning-text
======
idewanck
Hi, author here, let me know if you have any questions. I'll be checking in
throughout the day

